
EEOC Sues Doherty Enterprises Over Mandatory Arbitration Agreement - kelukelugames
http://www.eeoc.gov/eeoc/newsroom/release/9-2-15.cfm
======
pseingatl
Apparently the district court judge didn't like the article about the
prevalence of mandatory arbitration in the Sunday New York Times.

